# Inglorious Bastards



## Elysian (Feb 11, 2009)

this looks awesome!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Feb 11, 2009)

Wow!!

Looks like a cool remake.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 11, 2009)

That is gonna be epic!!


----------



## sami (Feb 12, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Looks like a cool remake.



it's a remake?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Elysian (Feb 12, 2009)

CentaurPorn said:


> Wow!!
> 
> Looks like a cool remake.



remake? every indicator i can find is its original, i'm even reading that quentin tarantino spent over a decade writing it.


----------



## petereanima (Feb 13, 2009)

seems like Tarantino gets his shit together and will finally bring something out again i like.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 15, 2009)

sami said:


> it's a remake?




Old movie ---->Inglorious Bastards - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Quentin movie ---->Inglourious Basterds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





Tarantinos films wiki page said:


> The title (and partial premise) of the upcoming film is inspired by Italian director Enzo Castellari's 1978 movie Inglorious Bastards.


----------



## sami (Feb 15, 2009)

^awesome mang, tanks!


----------



## Mr. S (Feb 15, 2009)

That does look fucking awesome


----------



## st2012 (Aug 22, 2009)

Anybody else see it this weekend? I thought it was damned good but still didn't top Reservoir Dogs on my list of Tarantino films.


----------



## errnestoo (Aug 22, 2009)

st2012 said:


> Anybody else see it this weekend? I thought it was damned good but still didn't top Reservoir Dogs on my list of Tarantino films.



Yeah it most certainly kicked major ass! There were some iconic scenes in this flick...thoroughly enjoyed myself


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2009)

Just saw it last night. 

Awesome.


----------



## lefty robb (Aug 22, 2009)

GazPots said:


> Old movie ---->Inglorious Bastards - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Quentin movie ---->Inglourious Basterds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




The only 2 similarity's between those 2 movies is the name, and world war 2, after that, the similarities end.


----------



## petereanima (Aug 24, 2009)

seen it on saturday, love it. has some broing parts, but most of the times its pure fun.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 24, 2009)

Can't wait. This week, for certain. Only slept on opening weekend cause I have some friends that wanna go with me and I'm holding out for them. 

Granted, Tarantino only seems capable at this point of 'homage' films, but I love his style, both in terms of dialog and cinematography.

The only nay-say I have for this movie before seeing it is -- I don't wanna see Eli Roth in films. I just don't. I can't put my finger on why, but the guy annoys the crap out of me. That's just internet hatin', though.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm gonna see it in about 2 hours


----------



## Elysian (Aug 24, 2009)

I saw it saturday, it was incredible.


----------



## orb451 (Aug 24, 2009)

Saw it this weekend and think it was a great movie. Maybe not his absolute finest, but one of the best movies I've seen in a while. LOVE the Ennio Morricone style western music throughout most of it. 

orb........


----------



## MFB (Aug 24, 2009)

I will say this : when Pitt was recruiting in the very beginning with the 8 men, I thought this was gonna be "Dirty Dozen Pt. II" but I'm glad I was wrong

Everything about this was awesome


----------



## ToniS (Aug 25, 2009)

Tarantino


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 27, 2009)

I saw it last night, best film of the year for me.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 27, 2009)

I saw this last night too, definitely not what I was expecting.

it was good, but it was no way near Kill Bill or Pulp Fiction good.

however, whilst watching it I was thinking "this is a film I need to see twice".


----------



## estabon37 (Aug 27, 2009)

Really? At the end all I could think was "Well, I'll never need to see that again."

Not because I didn't like it, I thought it was pretty cool. But many of the scenes seemed more about the tension than the eventual payoff (the opening scene in particular - and the underground bar scene). If you know how the scene ends, the tension isn't there.

Having said that I've never been that into movies. Fuck, I've rented Reservoir Dogs three times and I've still never seen it . I just couldn't be fucked spending two hours sitting still unless I'm in a cinema and I've got no choice.


----------



## TimSE (Aug 27, 2009)

it is awesome
REALLY AWESOME! 
saw it last night


----------



## synrgy (Sep 1, 2009)

Saw this over the weekend. I quite enjoyed it.

I think the pair of Kill Bill movies are still my favorites of his work to date, but only by a little. Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs are still amazing.

At the same time -- I'm starting to feel that his movies, while technically wonderful, very enjoyable and very well made, tend to not really BE ABOUT ANYTHING. I can't decide if that's starting to annoy me yet, or not.,


----------



## MFB (Sep 2, 2009)

Bonjourno


----------



## damigu (Sep 2, 2009)

is there more to the movie than the indiscriminate violence that the previews make it out to be?


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 2, 2009)

damigu said:


> is there more to the movie than the indiscriminate violence that the previews make it out to be?



Yeah. The commercials make it seem like it's violent and brutal like Punisher: War Zone; it has it's brutal moments, but it's also got it's  moments. It's a good fucking movie, go see it..... NOW!


----------



## damigu (Sep 2, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Yeah. The commercials make it seem like it's violent and brutal like Punisher: War Zone; it has it's brutal moments, but it's also got it's  moments. It's a good fucking movie, go see it..... NOW!



you haven't convinced me yet.

laughs and violence aren't enough for me to spend my money. i want a story to sink my teeth into--a GOOD story, not just one that gives an excuse for violence.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 2, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Saw this over the weekend. I quite enjoyed it.
> 
> I think the pair of Kill Bill movies are still my favorites of his work to date, but only by a little. Pulp Fiction and Reservoir Dogs are still amazing.
> 
> At the same time -- I'm starting to feel that his movies, while technically wonderful, very enjoyable and very well made, tend to not really BE ABOUT ANYTHING. I can't decide if that's starting to annoy me yet, or not.,



I quite like his 'soulless film' style, except for Death Proof, that film was awful.

I'm like you, the Kill Bill films are my favourite as the second one especially does to some to have some semblance of a 'soul', but I would never argue that Pulp Fiction isn't his masterpiece.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 2, 2009)

damigu said:


> you haven't convinced me yet.
> 
> laughs and violence aren't enough for me to spend my money. i want a story to sink my teeth into--a GOOD story, not just one that gives an excuse for violence.



you shouldnt watch it then. its a funny and violent trash movie with nazis, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 2, 2009)

damigu said:


> you haven't convinced me yet.
> 
> laughs and violence aren't enough for me to spend my money. i want a story to sink my teeth into--a GOOD story, not just one that gives an excuse for violence.


It's like 90% dialogues! It's a very good story imho and there's great characters (especially Aldo Raine and Hans Landa!) and very little violence (just 2 scenes or something)


----------



## synrgy (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, it's still Tarantino. The majority of the film is led on by dialog.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Sep 2, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> ...and very little violence (just 2 scenes or something)



Are you sure this film is by Tarentino...?


----------



## phaeded0ut (Sep 2, 2009)

Oh man, I really liked, "Deathproof" especially since I knew of several of the stunt folks involved in that movie. Seeing Kurt Russel play a bully was great, too. 

Ok, back on topic. Enjoyed Tarantino's latest for a combination of reasons, though the story was definitely not a strong suit (granted, when is it in one of his movies). Damn, trying to avoid any spoilers... Ok, some actions of several characters were lots of fun to re-experience or in my case, experience for the second time concerning vocabulary and pronunciation. I think I was vague enough not to give too much away, if not, please, moderators nail this post! 

Quite a large laundry list of different homages to other WWII movies (similar gags, camera angles, blocking, scenes). <--- Is the real reason I enjoy Quentin Tarantino's films is because it makes me think about what movies he's used in his own. 

Semi-cheezy special effects, character-building scenes where the actor/actress is given quite a bit of freedom to really expound upon their respective characters and scenery are just a few of the other reasons I greatly enjoyed this film.

I'd love to see Quentin take on a Kurosawa Akira or similiar project.

Looks like it was Quentin: Inglourious Basterds (2009)


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 2, 2009)

ZeroSignal said:


> Are you sure this film is by Tarentino...?


Yep 
Really, there's almost zero violence (a bloody scene with a baseball bat, some shooting (almost no visible blood) and a guy choking someone and that's it)


----------



## MFB (Sep 3, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Yep
> Really, there's almost zero violence (a bloody scene with a baseball bat, some shooting (almost no visible blood) and a guy choking someone and that's it)



And ya know, the ENTIRE Fourth Chapter in the movie theater


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> And ya know, the ENTIRE Fourth Chapter in the movie theater



Oh yeah! That part was awesome.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 3, 2009)

MFB said:


> And ya know, the ENTIRE Fourth Chapter in the movie theater



Even that was still a far cry from something like, an action sequence in a Michael Bay film or a scene in one of the Hostile movies. There's violence, and then there's VIOLENCE.


----------



## BrainArt (Sep 4, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Even that was still a far cry from something like, an action sequence in a Michael Bay film or a scene in one of the Hostile movies. There's violence, and then there's VIOLENCE.



Or the majority of Punisher: War Zone, that shit is brutal. I love that movie.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 6, 2009)

all i can say is, awesome! probably the best movie i've seen in a loooong time.



MFB said:


> Bonjourno



that part was goddamn hilarious. i love how quentin tarentino manages to work in humor into a movie like this. 




IbanezShredderB said:


> Or the majority of Punisher: War Zone, that shit is brutal. I love that movie.



oh man, i hate that movie so much hahaha


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Even that was still a far cry from something like, an action sequence in a Michael Bay film or a scene in one of the Hostile movies. There's violence, and then there's VIOLENCE.





Spoiler



I'd say when they shoot Hitler and Gerbel's in the back of their heads, then proceed to pump clip after clip from whatever old-school sub-machine guns they were using into the Nazi high-ranking officers, then go BACK and shoot Hitler and Gerbel's *already dead* bodies some more as they're covered in blood - constitutes violence


----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 7, 2009)

petereanima said:


> you shouldnt watch it then. its a funny and violent trash movie with nazis, nothing more, nothing less.



Perhaps your geographic location is leading you to this bias?

I thought it had a great plot with excellent character development. Tarantino is the master of having humor, violence and tension all occurring simultaneously in his movies.

Anyone else notice that there was really only a handful of individual scenes? I think the bar scene was like 30 minutes by itself.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 10, 2009)

gunshow86de said:


> Perhaps your geographic location is leading you to this bias?



hm? i dont know how my location should do anything to this? 

but if you mean that because "hitler was austrian, therefor i cant laugh about it"-etc. - i can ensure you - NO, may location doesnt have anything to do with my opinion about the movie. i actually laughed my ass off during the movie.


i didnt say it was bad, and with "trash" i meant the (kinda) genre trash, you know, like a fucking-high-budget B-movie...just total overkill as for example



Spoiler



the hitler-gets-killed scene


.

i really think its a cool movie, but it isnt that outstanding masterpiece most people claim it to be. imho, Tarantino is WAY overrated, and there is no real "depth" in this movie or whatever people claim it to be.

it IS fun, it IS cool, but thats it.


----------



## damigu (Sep 10, 2009)

petereanima said:


> imho, Tarantino is WAY overrated



i'm afraid that i have to agree. though i always give his movies a shot, i have yet to be impressed (or even particularly like) a single one. and, as time passes, he seems to rely more and more on violence instead of storytelling.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 10, 2009)

You guys keep talking about the violence being so prevalent..

For every 1 minute of something arguably violent happening on screen, there's 45 minutes of pure non-violent dialog. WTF?

Rob Zombie QT is *not*.


----------



## damigu (Sep 10, 2009)

synrgy said:


> For every 1 minute of something arguably violent happening on screen, there's 45 minutes of pure non-violent dialog. WTF?



so there are only 3 minutes of "arguable" violence in that movie?

i'm asking seriously, some people in this thread are saying there's hardly any violence in it while others are saying that there's a lot. i'm not getting a clear picture at all and it's one of the deciding factors of whether i'll watch it in theaters still or not.

(nice av, by the way--i love that movie  )


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 10, 2009)

there isn't much violence, but where there is, boy is it violent.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 10, 2009)

The problem, I guess, is apparently what any one of us defines as 'violence' -- in the context of _current_ film making.

Is this a Hostile/Saw movie? Fuck no.
Is this Saving Private Ryan? Fuck no.
Is this Transformers 2 or GI Joe? Fuck no.

There are movies that are *completely* carried on violent action sequences that take up 3/4 or more of the movie -- where instead of a plot there's just MORE EXPLOSIONS, YAY!! Then there are Tarantino movies.

There isn't even half as much violence in Basterds as there was in Kill Bill vol 1, by my estimation.

When shit does go down, it definitely goes down, but it's not even close to being the entire premise of the film.

I mean, I didn't think Pulp Fiction was violent either, so maybe that says something about my judgment. I dunno...


----------



## damigu (Sep 10, 2009)

to be honest, it's not so much the total running time of violence that gets under my skin but the magnitude as well as the presentation of it.
some movies just feel gratuitously violent due to the way they were made.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 10, 2009)

Just saw this yesterday... fucking.amazing.

I can't say there was a single scene in the movie where I was dwindling off or bored and it was over 2 hours long. 

and the ending... oh the ending!

great movie.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 12, 2009)

I've seen the movie three times so far, and not only is it my favorite movie of this year, it's coming drastically close to one of my favorites ever. Of course, Quentin Tarantino has been my favorite director for quite some time, and Brad Pitt my favorite actor, so naturally, I figured this film would rule. The dialogue, as usual, was impeccable, including the integration of several different languages. Hans speaking Italian to the Basterds posing as Italians had me rolling in my seat. The violence and gore was spectacular, and the cast was amazing as well. I'll see it another couple times before it leaves theaters, I'm sure.


----------



## Harry (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw it 2 Saturday's ago.

I really loved Reservoir Dogs and it's one of my favorite films of all time, but the rest of his work I found was not worth giving more than 3/5 at best. 

Finally, Taratino delivers again with a film I'll want to watch again and again. It's absolutely neck and neck with Reservoir for me.
And yeah I didn't find the film to be particularly violent at all.
Yes a lot of people die in it, but it's nothing extremely graphic in the way of a seriously violent film that shows you everything.
Best movie of 2009 for me so far, and one of the best of the last few years IMHO.


----------

